# Die Grasfrösche sind da



## Digicat (21. März 2006)

Hallöchen

Heute entdeckte ich den ersten __ Grasfrosch am Biotop.
 
Ich glaub jetzt ist er endgültig da, der 

​FRÜHLING

Liebe Grüsse aus Baden bei Wien
Helmut


----------



## Doris (21. März 2006)

*AW: Die Grasfrösche sind da*

Hallo Helmut

Na endlich kommt mal wieder  richtiges  "Leben" hier rein. Nix mehr mit Eiszapfen und Schnee und Eisdecke auf dem Teich. Ich freu mich schon wahnsinnig, wenn unsere ersten Froggis wieder da sind  
Hab mir heute morgen mal die Teichbilder vom letzten Sommer angeschaut...

Jetzt will ich auch den Frühling!!!

damit bald der Sommer kommen kann


----------



## StefanS (21. März 2006)

*AW: Die Grasfrösche sind da*

Hier tobt das Leben: Tausende von Fröschen (im Teich, aber auch in den Strassengräben) legen inzwischen einen nicht endenden Klangteppich.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Digicat (22. März 2006)

*AW: Die Grasfrösche sind da*

Hallo Doris, Hallo Stefan

@ Doris:
Habe mir auch gerade die Bilder von der letzten Teich-Saison angeschaut "schwärm", aber ich glaub "Heuer" wird`s noch schöner  

@ Stefan:
Das hoffe doch, das leben in den Teich kommt. Aber bei uns wird`s schon noch dauern  

Ihr seid`s doch ein "bisschen" südlicher.

LG Helmut


----------



## Doris (23. März 2006)

*AW: Die Grasfrösche sind da*

Moin Helmut

Um den Frühling nun doch zu locken, war ich gestern im Garten und habe das restliche Laub entfernt. Dabei war ich natürlich auch am Teichrand am Werkeln. Und was hab ich da gesehen? Ein kleiner Frosch....   Ich glaube er hat sich genauso erschrocken wie ich mich.  Denn damit hab ich nun nicht gerechnet. Ausserdem hab ich auch den ersten __ Taumelkäfer bei uns im Teich entdeckt. 

Ab Samstag soll es dann auch wärmer werden.... sagt die Zeitung, aber leider auch wieder nasser


----------



## Digicat (23. März 2006)

*AW: Die Grasfrösche sind da*

Hallo Doris

Hab heute bei einer Teichrunde einen kleinen Frosch ins Wasser verschreckt, Er/sie schwamm ein bisschen und dann machte er/sie auf Totmann und trieb nur im Wasser. Kurzer Hand holte ich ihn raus und setzte ihn/sie an einem ruhigen Platz wo er/sie ungestört ist. Von der Größe her war er mit einem Laubfrosch vergleichbar, aber er war braun. 

__ Taumelkäfer, __ Rückenschwimmer und __ Wasserläufer hab ich auch schon entdeckt.

Alles in allem, der Teich lebt

Liebe Grüsse 
Helmut


----------



## Silke (24. März 2006)

*AW: Die Grasfrösche sind da*

Hallo,
das hört sich ja schon gut bei euch an! Bei mir ist immer noch Eis auf dem Teich. Und irgendwelches Leben hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen...
Allerdings hab ich mich heute nicht mehr als nötig draußen aufgehalten, weil wir hier eisigen Wind haben. Brrr...


----------



## Digicat (24. März 2006)

*AW: Die Grasfrösche sind da*

Hallo Silke

Hatten heute früh -5°C und der Teichrand war wieder gefroren  
Dazu ein schneidiger Wind aus Süd, der es einem vermies aus dem Haus zu gehen und der schlief leider auch den ganzen Tag nicht ein  

trotzdem erreichte es Heute nachmittag an geschützter Stelle in der Sonne +28°C aber der stürmische Wind  

LG Helmut


----------



## StefanS (27. März 2006)

*AW: Die Grasfrösche sind da*

Hallo zusammen,

Ihr werdet abschätzen können, wie viele __ Frösche sich auf unserem Teich lustvoll austoben...

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. März 2006)

*AW: Die Grasfrösche sind da*

Hi Stefan,

so ähnlich siehts bei mir auch im Teich aus. Mehr als 40 Grasfrösche und seit gestern Abend sind auch die ersten 12 __ Kröten aufgetaucht (beschwerten sich lauthals das der direkte Weg zum Teich blokiert war und ließen sich gerne der Straße aufsammeln und über die Mauer/Schilfzaun heben). Muß jetzt aber erst mal ein paar Löcjher in den Zaun schneiden bevor die Nacht der nächste Pulk raudau macht.

MfG Frank


----------



## Mondlicht (30. März 2006)

*AW: Die Grasfrösche sind da*

@ Frank
Hab ich das richtig verstanden? Du verschaffst ihnen noch absichtlich Zugang zum Teich???  Also, ich hatte im letzten Frühjahr 3 Grasfrösche zu Besuch, die mir 2 Nächte den Schlaf geraubt haben mit ihrem gequake. Der Familienrat kam daraufhin einstimmig zu dem Urteil, den Asylantrag der randalierenden Horde rundweg abzulehnen, zeitgleich mit dem Beschluss der sofortigen Ausweisung der 3 Amigos. Tja, als Judikative, Legislative und Exikutive in Personalunion sind die Verwaltungswege hier etwas kürzer, und die quakenden Asylanten wurden in der nächsten Nacht von den Sicherheitskräften vor Ort umzingelt und in den Hochsicherheitstrakt (Eimer) gesperrt und umgehend des Landes (mein Teich) verwiesen.... (in einen riesigen Baggersee 8km entfernt).
Ich hoffe, ich bleibe in diesem Jahr verschont....

Gruß,
       Mondlicht


----------



## Doris (31. März 2006)

*AW: Die Grasfrösche sind da*

Hallo Mondlicht

Du magst kein Froschgequake?
Ich finde es richtig romantisch, man sitzt auf der Terasse, oder liegt des nächtens im Bette, und es quakt. Ein Nachbar einen Kral von uns entfernt (Nachbarstrasse) fand es auch nicht so toll, aber da wir nun mal in einer Siedlung in See-Nähe wohnen und ziemlich viele Bewohner Teiche besitzen, quakt es aus jeder Richtung. Fängt am Nachbarteich einer an, dann quakt es kurze Zeit später auch bei uns am Teich. Praktisch ist es für die __ Frösche auch, dass sie von einem Teich zum nächsten hüpfen können, um sich mal mit anderen Fröschen zu treffen 
Ich freu mich schon wieder auf das Konzert der Frösche... hoffentlich kommen sie bald


----------



## Dodi (31. März 2006)

*AW: Die Grasfrösche sind da*

Guten Morgen!

Also, die __ Frösche und __ Kröten, die bei uns am/im Teich sind, quaken nicht so laut, dass es irgendjemanden stören könnte. Diese Geräuschkulisse ist in der Tat "romantisch". 

Die richtigen "Randalierer" hatten wir noch nicht. Das wäre mir auch zu laut - hab schon mal im Urlaub kaum ein Auge zugekriegt.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (31. März 2006)

*AW: Die Grasfrösche sind da*

Hi Mondlicht,

Grasfrösche quacken nicht, sondern sie knurren eher und sind nur ein paar m weit hörbar (wenn es sonst rundherum leise ist), __ Kröten sind da schon etwas lauter. Laut quackende sind Wasser/Teich/Seefrösche, die haben sich bei mir bis auf einzelne Ausnahmen bisher zurückgehalten (die dürften dieses Jahr aber auch loslegen). __ Frösche und Kröten kommen bei mir sogar ab und zu auf einem Besuch im Haus vorbei.
PS. seit Grasfrösche und Kröten im Garten und der Nachbarschaft in den letzten 10 Jahren (Gartenteich) deutlich mehr geworden sind (laichten vorher in den Straßengräben, da gabs gewaltige Verluste beim trockenfallen) werden __ Schnecken immer weniger.

MfG Frank


----------



## karsten. (31. März 2006)

*AW: Die Grasfrösche sind da*

http://www.meyweb.ch/froschnetz/arten/laubfrosch.htm

Hallo
grüne  TEICH __ Frösche sind laut und 
manche Leute mögen sich daran stören   

die GRAS - Frösche sind braun
und leise   nett lieb


----------



## Mondlicht (31. März 2006)

*AW: Die Grasfrösche sind da*

Hallo Doris,
ich konnte durch den Radau nicht schlafen...2 Nächte komplett ohne Schlaf, da wird man(n) sonderbar und übellaunig. (Der Teich ist auch bloss 5 Meter Luftlinie von unserem Schlafzimmer entfernt). Was blieb mir also anderes übrig?. Sicher finde ich Froschquaken romantisch, nur würde ich trotz aller Romatik auch gelegentlich gerne mal schlafen...wo hingegen Frauen ja nur von Luft und Liebe leben...oder wie war das noch??? (Kicher)
Gruß,
        Mondlicht


----------



## Digicat (31. März 2006)

*AW: Die Grasfrösche sind da*

Servus Mondlicht

Die Schreihälse unter den Fröschen sind die __ Laubfrösche.
     

So unscheinbar Klein die sind, aber einen Radau machen die, daß man sich manchmal wirklich im schlaf gestört fühlt.

Liebe Grüsse aus Baden bei Wien
Helmut


----------



## StefanS (31. März 2006)

*AW: Die Grasfrösche sind da*

Hallo Helmut,

wunderschöne Afnahmen !

@ All

Ich halte es für reichlich unwahrscheinlich, dass man __ Frösche auf Dauer durch "Deportation" von einem Teich fern halten kann (zumindest dann nicht, wenn der Teich genügend Versteckmöglichkeiten bietet). Erstens sind es ganz einfach zu viele und zweitens lernen die unglaublich schnell: Die ersten erwischt man noch ganz gut, dann wird es immer schwieriger. Wenn die Froggies wirklich wollen, haben wir schon verloren (ein Bekannter, allerdings mit ausgedehntem Schwimmteich, führt seit fünf Jahren einen völlig aussichtslosen Kampf , obwohl er bei allen möglichen Kindern und Jugendlichen schon ansehnliche Fangprämien ausgesetzt hat...).

Deshalb bin ich eher der Meinung: Wer den "Lärm" nicht vertragen kann, sollte keinen Teich bauen.

In der Tat aber sehe ich ein, dass drei Frösche einem den Schlaf rauben können: Jeder einzelne quakt - Pause - quakt - Pause... Wir haben ganz überwiegend "lärmende" Frösche, darunter jede Menge __ Laubfrösche. Alle zusammen legen einen Lärmteppich, der keine Pausen oder Schwankungen mehr kennt (in den Strassengräben um uns herum sitzen weitere zig-tausende von den Jungs...). Das verträgt man eigentlich ganz gut, sie fallen nur noch auf, wenn man - wie von Doris beschrieben - hinhört. Wir lieben unsere Mitbewohner: Wenn sie loslegen, ist der Frühling wirklich da !

Beste Grüsse
Stefan

P.S.: Meine Frau hat heute die erste __ Ringelnatter gesichtet.


----------



## Mondlicht (1. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Die Grasfrösche sind da*

Hallo Helmut,
da kann ich mich dem Stefan nur anschließen.... absolut tolle Aufnahmen!!

@ Stefan
Ihr habt Ringelnattern? Wahnsinn....die müssten sich doch sicher den einen oder anderen Soundterroristen schnappen, oder?

Gruß,
       Mondlicht


----------



## Digicat (1. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Die Grasfrösche sind da*

Guten Morgen

@ Mondlicht & Stefan


> Hallo Helmut,
> da kann ich mich dem Stefan nur anschließen.... absolut tolle Aufnahmen!!


Danke für das Kompliment  

@ Stefan


> Meine Frau hat heute die erste __ Ringelnatter gesichtet.


Bei uns sind die Ringelnattern leider noch nicht aufgetaucht 

Wünsche Euch noch ein schönes Wochenende
Helmut


----------

